# lets see them scatterguns



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

heres mine a stoeger uplander in 12 guage who else uses a double barrel


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll try to get a better picture of just my shotgun, but here is a picture of me using it on a duck hunt. Benelli Nova 12 gauge.


----------



## Alpine Hunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

surely theres more than 2 people using shotguns to hunt on here lol keep them coming


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretty sure I've had both of these shotguns 40+ years.They both have seen some hard miles on the trail.

Top>> Ithaca Side by side

Bottom>> Winchester 97









awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I do have shotguns,

1. Browning Citori 12 ga

2. Browning Belguim Auto 5 12 ga

3. Browning S/S 20ga

4. Winchester 1300 20ga

5. Mossberg 500 12ga

But the mossberg is my coyote shotgun


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Hopefully in the near future i can throw up my Mossberg! Right now i have a picatinny rail with a bushnell trs-25, a vtac offset flashlight mount with a streamlight protac hl w/red filter, and im looking to finish the gun with the new magpul buttstock and forend! And maybe an 18.5" threaded barrel, depending on the price...its gunna be my tactiCOOL/coyote machine. I think the short barrel would be great for swinging on yotes, and the trs-25 would make up for not having the longer barrel/farther bead set on a factory length barrel

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is my Rem 870 SPS SuperMag. I have only got to shoot at one yote with it, but it did the trick.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mine also happens to be standing by waterfowl, but it "moonlights" as a coyote gun as well. Benelli M2 dipped in Nat Gear camo, with sure cycle internals. I have a wad wizard tube that I shoot all my yote loads through.


----------



## vtflatlander1 (Sep 6, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Well I do have shotguns,
> 
> 1. Browning Citori 12 ga
> 
> ...


What brand and shot do you use in that killer gun


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I buy whatever is the cheapest, right now I have Remington 2-3/4" #4 buckshot


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I like all things that go BANG, shotguns too. I own an Ithaca 37 in 26" - a bird gun

a Browning O/U Citori Gan Lightening (ported for sporting clays), a Ljutic stainless

Dynakic Trap gun, a Winchester Super X-2, 3 1/2" for ducks & geese, 3 gun competition & coyotes, and a Sears Robuck Ted Williams pump 20 ga that the wife keeps in her closet with # 4s for home invaders.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is the Super-X. I use Imp-mod Ballistic Spec. choke tubes with 3" #2 lead. Gives me a a 28" pattern at 40 yards.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well my uplander got stolen out of my friends jeep while in mcdonalds a few days ago so i bought a charles daly maxi mag semi auto for $200 at the pawnshop this morning


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well seems i got another pos semi auto 12 guage this one blew up the first 2 shells back to back lesson learned dont deal with first city pawn shop


----------

